

Secret Service Paid Hacker $75,000 a Year - pinstriped_dude
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/gonzalez-salary

======
invisible
And, really, the only thing this yells out to me is that someone interested in
computers can earn A LOT more being malicious (luck vs. work-wise) than
creative on average. Not that it's particularly smart in the long run, but
nevertheless there are countless others that get away with these crimes.

------
huhtenberg
And so that's what happens when you underpay your employees :)

------
krav
After taxes, that's about $32K. If hacker lives in California, that's $15.2K.
Makes you wonder why more hackers don't run bot farms.

~~~
dzlobin
<http://www.ehow.com/topic_197_arithmetic-basics.html>

